# Who will win State Of Origin?



## The Mint Man (24 May 2006)

Well its that time of year again so its time to take your sides?
Feel free to discuss who will win and why, how many games they will win etc.

oh and dont forget to participate in the poll.

Go the blues
:rippergun :samurai:  :badass:  :behead:  :bricks1:


----------



## professor_frink (24 May 2006)

People in Newcastle would murder me for saying this in public, so I'll say it on the intermanet where nobody knows who I am  . 

I couldn't care less. I'm more interested in the aus v greece game coming up


----------



## Joe Blow (24 May 2006)

professor_frink said:
			
		

> People in Newcastle would murder me for saying this in public, so I'll say it on the intermanet where nobody knows who I am  .
> 
> I couldn't care less. I'm more interested in the aus v greece game coming up




I just edited in an 'I don't care!' option for you Frinky and others of a like mind.


----------



## The Mint Man (24 May 2006)

hey joe,
I wanted to put the 5th option in too but it would have read ' I dont care but... go greece :
 :fan 
(EDIT:- just stiring, go Australia) :horse:


----------



## professor_frink (24 May 2006)

thanks joe. my vote has been cast


----------



## dutchie (24 May 2006)

NSW to lose tonight - mainly due to team disruption in the halves.

NSW to win game 2 and game 3  (unless same happens again)


GO THE BLUES !!!


----------



## crackaton (24 May 2006)

I cast my vote... don't care. 

Frankly who gives a **** about NSW and QLd playing a game of "rugby" in Melbourne's telstra dome lol. What a farkin wank!!!! Including the dumbass TV coverage.


----------



## crackaton (24 May 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> I just edited in an 'I don't care!' option for you Frinky and others of a like mind.



hey joe can i vote more than once?


----------



## Joe Blow (24 May 2006)

crackaton said:
			
		

> hey joe can i vote more than once?




Only if another ASF member sells you their vote.


----------



## The Mint Man (24 May 2006)

Go The Blues!
You QLD guys, dont worry..... ah bugger it, 
I'll leave you to stew over it. : 

PS - the ref should be shot! :badass:  several mistakes when it was right in front of his nose, plus he is wired for sound with the lines men. Still cant get it right.


----------



## dutchie (25 May 2006)

A brilliant victory by the Blues!

Did you appreciate the way they teased the Q's to think they could win the game by letting them score some points in the end (with the help of the ref) and then artfully set themselves up for the field goal to show their vast superiority!

Go the Blues


----------



## tarnor (25 May 2006)

nah we gave them that field goal lockyer kicking on the third tackle to give them the field position wtf?!?!?!?


o well maybe next time


----------



## The Mint Man (25 May 2006)

Yeh what a field goal!!!   and he also scored the first try.
To think that he was actually no chance of playing a few day ago is crazy  . I mean even when he did get the call up he was their 3rd choice replacement  
Boy O Boy, I bet they are glad now.... I think he has booked himself into future Origin games some how


----------



## blueroo (25 May 2006)

Well, the result was a foregone conclusion as soon as Lockyer, Tate and a few others started playing like rank amatuers. NSW deserved the win as they capitalised on Qld's disjointed play and propensity to continually make basic errors. Obviously a case of nerves for the young'uns   

Qld couldn't possibly play any worse, so the Cockies had better grease Joey Johns' palm before the next game.


----------



## twojacks28 (25 May 2006)

who cares rugby sucks. does not compare with AFL thats a real sport!!!


----------



## professor_frink (25 May 2006)

twojacks28 said:
			
		

> who cares rugby sucks. does not compare with AFL thats a real sport!!!




I tried watching a bit of the swans game last sat night. Man that's a weird game! It reminded me of a bunch of schoolkids playing 'kill the dill with the pill'.


----------



## twojacks28 (25 May 2006)

AFL is a million times better then rugby. rugby is so boring nothing happens just a bunch of losers run into a line of other losers. honestly that is not a game!


----------



## Joe Blow (25 May 2006)

Pfffttt... There are only two real sports.

Darts and Dwarf Tossing.


----------



## professor_frink (25 May 2006)

agree about rugby league, not a big fan. I think the only way I'll ever be able to understand AFL is if I watch a game with someone who is a big fan. They can explain to me what's going on as it happens,  coz I sure as hell don't get it now!


----------



## twojacks28 (25 May 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Pfffttt... There are only two real sports.
> 
> Darts and Dwarf Tossing.




whatever tickles your fancy joe :


----------



## professor_frink (25 May 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Pfffttt... There are only two real sports.
> 
> Darts and Dwarf Tossing.





dwarf tossing?


----------



## Joe Blow (25 May 2006)

professor_frink said:
			
		

> dwarf tossing?




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dwarf_tossing


----------



## professor_frink (25 May 2006)

I would love to see that!! And maybe have a go too  



> The current world record for the longest throw is held by a man known only as Cuddles, a member of the group referred to as The Oddballs. The throw was an impressive 12 feet 9 inches.




I wonder how high that dwarf bounced when he landed! Well done cuddles!


----------



## twojacks28 (25 May 2006)

i agree that would be funny to watch


----------



## twojacks28 (25 May 2006)

the real winners were those who did not watch the match


----------



## The Mint Man (25 May 2006)

Seems like you all had your tongue in cheek dig. 
My turn :jerry 

I understand the game of AFL but as much as I try I cant sit there and watch a whole game (even when my own brother played)... it goes too long  , may as well watch NFL (America), goes just as long or even longer and you get to see Justin lumberland expose Janet Jackson's t1ts. go the half time entertainment!
IMHO AFL can be lacking of action at times as the field is so large and whats more whats the go with the posts??? 
If you ask me whoever invented AFL are the real losers two jack, I mean they must have been really crap at scoring 6 point goals so they had to add an extra set of post which awards you 1 point for missing but getting near enough??? What The! 
That would be like saying to Investors 'well you missed out on the 100% rise in stock 'A' yesterday but you did make an effort to get in so we will sell it to you at 16.6% less today... good effort!'

And as for soccer, thats only as popular as it is at the moment because of the world cup hype  . Although I could probably get in to it more then I could AFL. I will be watching in interest when they play Greece as it will be a good indicator in regards to their preparation but I have high doubts that they will progress past the first game in the world cup. fingers crossed.

Mint Man :grinsking


----------



## twojacks28 (25 May 2006)

The Mint Man said:
			
		

> Seems like you all had your tongue in cheek dig.
> My turn :jerry
> 
> I understand the game of AFL but as much as I try I cant sit there and watch a whole game (even when my own brother played)... it goes too long  , may as well watch NFL (America), goes just as long or even longer and you get to see Justin lumberland expose Janet Jackson's t1ts. go the half time entertainment!
> ...




mint man i just lost all respect for you after your comments about afl.


----------



## justjohn (25 May 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dwarf_tossing



only if we use ALFIE LANGER as the dwarf :swear: pint size sawn off QUEENSLANDER :fu:


----------



## dutchie (25 May 2006)

Mint Man

First round of the WORLD cup is in a 4 team pool. So they get to play a minimum of 3 games. Best two teams from each pool go to the next round.

Cheers

Dutchie


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (25 May 2006)

Re: Who will win State Of Origin?...... I think Beazley will win! He's got the lot ,unlike that boxer Mundane!


----------



## The Mint Man (25 May 2006)

twojacks28 said:
			
		

> rugby is so boring nothing happens just a bunch of losers run into a line of other losers. honestly that is not a game!




Two jack,
I really do hope your last comment about losing respect for me was sarcastic?

If your going to make tongue in cheek comments such as the one quoted then at least expect a tongue in cheek reply, its only fair. Its an unwritten law! 
I have sat here and read all replys, most having a dig at the game I choose to watch and played for 11 years. Even the forum administrator had a dig, To be honest I have had a laugh at most of the replys to this thread including yours... after all ITS JUST A GAME! and this is just a forum with plenty of witty people waiting to make witty comments. no need to get all ****y. :remybussi 

Jesus I feel all uptight now, have to go talk it out with my best mate outside. Hes a 6 year old German Shepherd I just got 

EDIT: Oh and Dutchi, true, my mistake


----------



## justjohn (25 May 2006)

The Mint Man said:
			
		

> Two jack,
> I really do hope your last comment about losing respect for me was sarcastic?
> 
> If your going to make tongue in cheek comments such as the one quoted then at least expect a tongue in cheek reply, its only fair. Its an unwritten law!
> ...



MINT MAN THIS GERMAN SHEPHERDS NAME ISNT KHAN BYTHE WAY


----------



## twojacks28 (25 May 2006)

The Mint Man said:
			
		

> Two jack,
> I really do hope your last comment about losing respect for me was sarcastic?
> 
> If your going to make tongue in cheek comments such as the one quoted then at least expect a tongue in cheek reply, its only fair. Its an unwritten law!
> ...





dont worry mint man i was.   i was only having a dig as you say.
hahah have a good one


----------



## The Mint Man (25 May 2006)

Just as well Two Jack I was just about to slap you in the face with a frozen fish and tell you to grow more skin  

Myself and Khan are really pleased that we got this sorted out.


----------



## tarnor (25 May 2006)

Iv'e given afl a chance. Saw some amazing goals by acka last year but its a game where its really hard to see whose skillful or not... Hard to really get behind a player since its such a random game. Its looks horribly scrappy.... league you can see players put massive hits on the other team thier was some crackers last night.  I can see the talent and skill when i watch a game of league but struggle with afl unless someone takes an amazing mark.  lining it up and kicking a ball between a couple of posts gets boring quickly and it happens all the time!     When a team scores in league it seems like theyve really achieved something  even more so in a game like soccer where goals are rarer. As a specetators those games give me way more of a rush...

the atmosphere of state of origin games are unmatched... QLd looked terrible in the first half they hung back in defense they were obviously scared of what nsw could do.. second half was alot better



each to thier own


----------



## StockyBailx (9 June 2006)

*"Who's Gunna 'Win State of Origin 2006?"*

One game down and a narrow win to the 'blues, 2 more to go!
I put my money on the blues, Queensland have got no chance without Scott Prince or Wally Lewis. A gink in thier armour if you like.

*: GO THE BLUE'S******


----------



## Duckman#72 (10 June 2006)

tarnor said:
			
		

> Iv'e given afl a chance. Saw some amazing goals by acka last year but its a game where its really hard to see whose skillful or not... Hard to really get behind a player since its such a random game. Its looks horribly scrappy.... league you can see players put massive hits on the other team thier was some crackers last night.  I can see the talent and skill when i watch a game of league but struggle with afl unless someone takes an amazing mark.  lining it up and kicking a ball between a couple of posts gets boring quickly and it happens all the time!     When a team scores in league it seems like theyve really achieved something  even more so in a game like soccer where goals are rarer. As a specetators those games give me way more of a rush...
> 
> the atmosphere of state of origin games are unmatched... QLd looked terrible in the first half they hung back in defense they were obviously scared of what nsw could do.. second half was alot better
> 
> ...




Hi All

I thought I would throw my weight behind twojacks. 

I see Tarnor that you are still pushing the dead corpse around - otherwise known as the NRL. 

Tarnor - please - you have got to be joking!!!! What!!?? You can see the skill in rugby league!!!.........What part of the game are you talking about? Do you mean the part when they run straight ahead? Or are you talking about when they throw the ball backwards and another person catches it? Or are you talking about the raking skills of the hooker after the halfback has fed the ball into the feet of the lock who no longer has to even have his head in the scrum? 

PLease explain what component of rugby league is skilful as I am confused. Don't confuse courage with skill. It takes guts and courage to run into 110kg of brickwall but it isn't skill. 

In my opinion NRL is dying for various reasons:

a) Too NSW conscious. The night final is not popular outside NSW.
b) The wealth of talent is shrinking outside strongholds of NSW. QLD had 8 draftees in the AFL draft last year. 
c) The NRL has built up the State of Origin to be the ultimate of league. This has been to the detriment of the club comp. why do you want to watch the crud each week play when you can watch the cream three times a year. People watch in droves for those three weeks and forget the rest. Don't even talk about "internationals". It's just bull****.
d) NSW will continue to get stonger than QLD. QLD has heart but that won't win you a series.
e) It is never going to expand nationally - it is having trouble maintaining its current position. Don't be fooled into thinking the Gold Coast franchise is anymore than Gallop trying to stop the bleeding.  
f) "Football" players are being forced out of the game in lieu of "athletes". Specialist players are not picked anymore - you just pick the 13 best "athletes" - (read defensive monsters of which some have attacking qualities). The best wingers are not chosen, nor are the best hookers, inside centres etc. Unlike the 80's and early 90's. 

League is a little bit like a McDonald's burger - it's simple, fast, and it fills you up..........but ultimately you find it a little too basic, and tastes like ****. 

Stick it to them twojacks.

Duckman


----------



## The Mint Man (11 June 2006)

Duck man,  
I was going to come in here and present a reply that would shoot down some of your comments but them I saw your signature.  



> Remember - it's not a lie if you truely believe it yourself.




Enough said :


----------



## Hanrahan (11 June 2006)

In the early years, the Maroons played with passion while the blues thought they only had to show up, put on their pants and win. The rest is history.

Even arrogant cockroaches can change attitudes and they have done so in spades. Sadly, three - zip, I fear.


----------



## Bobby (12 June 2006)

I,ll go NSW but hope QLD.

Bob.


----------



## StockyBailx (24 June 2006)

I think there is only one more game to go, with NSW, QLD having won one each. Qld give NSW a hiding in game two, but personally I think NSW tradered in the game from the start, to make for a interesting game 2. They didn't play in attack and got hammered in defence. You could tell they through it in on purpuse. Blue to win Game 3.

Stocky.....


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (24 June 2006)

Guus !


----------



## Duckman#72 (24 June 2006)

The Mint Man said:
			
		

> Duck man,
> I was going to come in here and present a reply that would shoot down some of your comments but them I saw your signature.
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Mint Man

That's a cop out. Clever ...but still a cop out. In your 199 posts to date I haven't seen you shoot anyone down yet.   

I'm interested in which of my points you disagree with and why.

Duckman


----------



## Bomba (25 June 2006)

Put the whole dragons team on the park for the blues, and the result will be a guaranteed NSW win.


----------



## The Mint Man (25 June 2006)

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> Hi Mint Man
> 
> That's a cop out. Clever ...but still a cop out. In your 199 posts to date I haven't seen you shoot anyone down yet.
> 
> ...




and 13 days later!!! what?   must be an AFL fan, slow game for slow people?
OR, you were taking the 13 days to review my 199 post .... which is about the same amount of posts an AFL player needs to score a point.
Ok that was a bit harsh... ahh what the hell its still funny!  give myself an uppercut for that one  

what i said was more of a joke then anything... dont take it to heart... wanna tissue?
taking your sig and turning it against you was just a bit of fun, plus I used the words 'shoot you down'... being a duck I thought that was appropriate.  : 

cheers


----------



## Duckman#72 (26 June 2006)

The Mint Man said:
			
		

> OR, you were taking the 13 days to review my 199 post .... which is about the same amount of posts an AFL player needs to score a point.
> Ok that was a bit harsh... ahh what the hell its still funny!  give myself an uppercut for that one
> 
> what i said was more of a joke then anything... dont take it to heart... wanna tissue?
> ...




Hi M&M

I've been on holidays for 2 weeks so have been out of contact from ASF and the stockmarket (not good)

Not taken to heart, don't worry. 

I think you mean it takes 6 posts for an AFL player to score the equivalent of a goal. Otherwise you don't make any sense. Give yourself another uppercut.  

Regards

Duckman


----------



## BIG BWACULL (13 June 2007)

QLD SUX doh!! 10-6


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 June 2007)

BIG BWACULL said:


> QLD SUX doh!! 10-6





Roaches are lucky I wasn`t out there. Nice try..............................................See ya`s at the cauldron for game 3.


----------



## tigerboi (4 April 2008)

The Mint Man said:


> hey joe,
> I wanted to put the 5th option in too but it would have read ' I dont care but... go greece :
> :fan
> (EDIT:- just stiring, go Australia) :horse:




Hi mint man...just STIRRING.........TB


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 May 2010)

#SLAP#  There you go Whiskers  Another game of pleasure brought to Queenslanders far and wide. Hard to find a loafer in the team and that is the difference. Maybe Petro & Locky's last game at Lang Park for Queensland and hopefully a dry one so there is some champagne footy that we all love to see.


----------



## Whiskers (2 June 2010)

Wysiwyg said:


> #SLAP#  There you go Whiskers  Another game of pleasure brought to Queenslanders far and wide. Hard to find a loafer in the team and that is the difference. Maybe Petro & Locky's last game at Lang Park for Queensland and hopefully a dry one so there is some champagne footy that we all love to see.




Ooh, so that was the pain in the back I felt the other day.  

The Maroons did us proud. Locky, might go out on a banger high yet.


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 May 2011)

Bomba said:


> Put the whole dragons team on the park for the blues, and the result will be a guaranteed NSW win.



Bo Scott's night Soward watching Gasnier being dominated by Boyd.

Maybe Victoria has some AFL prospects that can play a bit.


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 May 2013)

Game 1 = Queensland.


----------



## Calliope (5 June 2013)

The morale of the Qld Maroons has been shattered after they were told the a NZ Warriors' player had pissed on their sacred home turf at Lang Park the other night. Apparently a Warrior's piss is so virulent that the whole turf will have to be dug up and relaid.


----------



## Miss Hale (5 June 2013)

As a Victorian I think I'm supposed to say Queensland   But in reality I couldn't car less  Rugby of all descriptions is a mystery to me   Enjoy it those of you who follow such strange games


----------



## Calliope (5 June 2013)

Miss Hale said:


> As a Victorian I think I'm supposed to say Queensland   But in reality I couldn't car less  Rugby of all descriptions is a mystery to me   Enjoy it those of you who follow such strange games




I don't watch it either. I'm a Lions supporter.:hide:


----------



## Logique (5 June 2013)

Laurie Daley took them to a victory at home, 

and afterwards the team had a beer in the rooms. Several AFL dieticians just fainted.

All the best to our mates in QLD, it will be a lot tougher up at Suncorp.


----------



## MrBurns (5 June 2013)

A lot of meatheads bumping into each other........???


----------



## JTLP (5 June 2013)

NSW came out focussed and determined / Queensland looked all over the shop with so many players off.
Can't stand Gallen; what a dirty punch to Myles and he should have been binned for it.

Don't really understand how you can buy the games in the series for your hometown (correct me if I'm wrong)???


----------



## tigerboi (7 June 2013)

love it been waiting years for nsw to give qld a bashing,nate myles has been leading with his head go see
the tackle on Haynes...dirty ar5e got his right wack.





[video=youtube_share;AGv61fayADA]http://youtu.be/AGv61fayADA[/video]


----------



## JTLP (7 June 2013)

tigerboi said:


> love it been waiting years for nsw to give qld a bashing,nate myles has been leading with his head go see
> the tackle on Haynes...dirty ar5e got his right wack.
> 
> 
> ...




If you did what Gallen did on the street - you'd be looking at a conviction for common assault.

This is the reason the AFL stamped this crap out; it makes the game look like thuggery + it turns parents off who don't want their children to be involved in fisty cuffs in a junior match.


----------



## tigerboi (7 June 2013)

*Re: myles grub should of been bashed years ago*

WATCH............then you see why this grub myles got a belting,imo it 
should have happened long ago...


[video=youtube_share;2jJbMKEi_r0]http://youtu.be/2jJbMKEi_r0[/video]


----------



## Macquack (7 June 2013)

Nate Myles certainly uses his head as a weapon in a tackle. He blatantly seeks out the opponents head with his own head in what is nothing other than pure head butting.

Bernard Tomic's father John would be a ideal replacement in the Queensland Team if Myles is ever suspended.

Here is a picture of one of John Tomic's victims (Bernard's practice partner Thomas Drouet).


----------



## Calliope (8 June 2013)

Macquack said:


> Nate Myles certainly uses his head as a weapon in a tackle. He blatantly seeks out the opponents head with his own head in what is nothing other than pure head butting.




Yes. I think the Queensland coach is being recklessly foolish to encourage his players to use their heads as assault weapons. The purpose of the skull is to protect the brain...and for good reason.



> THOUSANDS of Australian ex-footballers are living with brain damage, early onset dementia and depression caused by repeated head injuries, says a leading researcher in neurology.
> New evidence linking serious trauma to contact football has emerged in the US, using advanced brain scanning technology.
> The research is so compelling that more than 4000 ex-players are suing America's National Football League (NFL) for damages.




Read more: http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/he...th/story-fneuzlbd-1226578833035#ixzz2VZYsGWPy


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 June 2013)

*Re: myles grub should of been bashed years ago*



tigerboi said:


> WATCH............then you see why this grub myles got a belting,imo it
> should have happened long ago...



I agree that sport is a great equaliser. You gotta like the discipline Myles showed. 
Should stoke the fire under the cauldron nicely for Game 2.


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 June 2013)

Queensland tough as nails. Punch rule is stupid. Gonna be tough to win game 3 and the series in Sydney.


----------



## two40 (27 June 2013)

They should reverse this silly punch rule but sadly I don't see it happening. 

I felt pity for the Blues. Totally outclassed last night. Sigh.


----------



## Tisme (25 June 2018)




----------



## Tisme (25 June 2018)

Viewers prefer to watch the news:


----------



## Humid (25 June 2018)

The current government won on majority 
What's that tell you


----------

